# ban lifting fee



## Testingthewater (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi

Can anyone tell me if they know of anyone paying the ban lifting fee? I work for the Govt and would like to move to Dubai to another company .

I have read conflicting information so if anyone knows of anyone that has done it I would love to hear from you.

I need to get out of Abu dhabi. I have had enough of my company and the accomodation allowance.

Cheers


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

How long have you worked there?

Is your contract limited or unlimited?

Are you working in a free zone (not sure if all government departments are counted as such)


----------



## Testingthewater (Apr 14, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> How long have you worked there?
> 
> Is your contract limited or unlimited?
> 
> Are you working in a free zone (not sure if all government departments are counted as such)


4 months and unlimited. Dont know about the freezone question

Cheers


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

4 months will be the problem, even on an unlimited contract.

To enable you to move between employers on an unlimited contract, you need to have completed t least 12 months.

You may have to explain the situation to a potential new employer and see if they can help. If memory serves me correctly, the fee(fine) is AED 5000, but this may not be correct anymore


----------

